# 63 Stingray/ Huffy Rail



## schwinnguyinohio (May 30, 2020)

I was able to buy these today off a buddy , it’s definitely had a kid tearing up the road on it at one time and a few wrong parts, Huffy Rail needs a good cleaning and a few parts


----------



## butnut (May 30, 2020)

Nice score!


----------



## stoney (May 30, 2020)

What month out of curiosity, nice find


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 30, 2020)

August


----------



## rfeagleye (May 30, 2020)

That Rail is very nice congrats!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks I have it a little clean up and swapped a few parts


----------

